# Oversize football helmet



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

I am thinking about making my 7 year old son into a football bobblehead this year and need some ideas on how to create a light oversize helmet shape....hopefully not out of paper mache' as I am going for a smooth shiny look.

Any ideas?


----------



## sweetnothing (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, actually you could do paper mache, but then sand it using fine sand paper, paint it and then finish it off with a gloss (try Krylon "Crystal Clear") once it's totally dry. This gives it a clear, shiny finish. You can also use paper mache as the base, sand it down, and then use tissue paper for your final layer. Take your time with it and it will give it the allusion of a smooth outer layer.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

I think I'll give it a shot. I went to Ikea looking for lightwieght plastic globes (they have all kinds of wierd stuff) and just couldn't find the right thing. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## CletusMusashi (Sep 7, 2011)

You might be able to trim and cover over a large plastic pumpkin or witch cauldron, which are both cheap and lightweight. A little padding on the inside will help it fit better.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

I like the cauldron idea, I can use a piece of the faceplate area to fix the flat spot on the bottom.

Thanks!, time to hit up a store.


----------

